# Meklē produktu? >  Varistors

## kaross

Cau! mekleju varistoru ar numuriem S20 K275 10 26.


275 varetu but 275V AC. neesmu parliecinats. nevaru atrast atšifrejumu. Izvele veikala liela, bet nevaru atrast īsto.

----------


## ansius

http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...YB/hwindex.htm

tik noskaidro kāpēc viņš tev jāmaina... varistors vienmēr is sekas, nevi scēlonis

----------


## kaross

tas, ka tās ir sekas, tas ir skaidrs. konkrēti šis nāk vienai industrālajai 3 fāzu iekārtai. iekšā ir 1fāzes inverters elektromotoram. kaut kas līdzīgs attēlā. varistors ir no šī te invertera. Pašlaik vēl nezinu cēloni, bet varētu būt, ka cilvēki zemes vietā fāzi piemetuši.  ::  Protams, atsakās atzīt savu vainu. Nezinu pat kā to varētu noskaidrot un pierādīt. Jo iekārta ir padārga un teorētiski garantijas jautājums.

----------


## JDat

Man ir bijuši gadījumi ar izsistiem varistoriem pastiprinātājos... Kāpēc izsita varistorus? Tāpēc ka ieslēdza 220V pastiprinātājus stap fāzēm. Garantija uzreiz nost saskaņā ar ražotāja komentāru tāda defakta ietvaros.

1:1 000 000 ka komponenta defekts un šamais nobedzās "pats no sevis".

----------


## ansius

arī nosliekšos uz starp fāzēm - bija man poligrāfijā vienai mašīnai un idioti paši pieslēdza protams sajaucot fāzi ar nulli un rezultātā nocepās varisors - pa laimi - sigmatic verķis izdzīvoja, ieliku jaunu un dzīvo vesals

----------


## kaross

es vietējam firmas elektriķim pateicu, ka nulles vadā fāze bijusi pieslēgta. viņš pateica, ka tā nevar būt un nekas arī nenotiktu.

Tiesa viņš nezināja, kas tas tāds varistors vispār ir.  ::  Tas jau tas pats kondensators.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> un nekas arī nenotiktu


 Tam elektriķim Fedjam 230 V un 400 V ir viens un tas pats?

----------


## kaross

kaut ko murgoja toreiz par zemi, ka sazemesies laikam.  ::  
Lietuvietis un runaja krieviski.

----------

